# cartolina postale / cartolina illustrata



## alenaro

*Nota di moderazione:* diviso da questo thread.




Necsus said:


> Perdonami, ale, ma se questo è il senso, allora è abbastanza fuorviante la traduzione italiana letterale adottata per il termine _carte postale_, che sicuramente non è corretta. In italiano le *cartoline postali* non sono quelle con le immagini dei luoghi o altro su una facciata, bensì (almeno quelle di cui ho memoria io) dei rettangoli di cartoncino monocromatici (giallini) usati per la corrispondenza a un costo d'affrancatura inferiore a quello delle lettere. Se nella tua frase si vuole proprio qualificare il termine cartolina affiancandogli un aggettivo, allora bisognerebbe dire _*cartolina illustrata*_ (che credo sia la traduzione corretta di _carte postale_).



Benvenga la tua traduzione alternativa della frase, Necsus. Ma, se permetti, la distinzione fra i due tipi di cartolina mi pare sul pedante andante. Se vogliamo essere precisissimi ti devo dare ragione per ciò che riguarda l'italiano, ma credo fosse chiaro che per _cartolina postale_ s'intendesse -> _cartolina illustrata_, stiamo infatti non solo riferendoci al III millennio, ma anche parlando di turismo e di foto. In francese esisterebbero infatti _la carte postale _e la _carte postale illustrée, _ma il titolo che ho proposto qui fa senz'altro riferimento alla seconda dando oggigiorno per scontato che la prima si è forse estinta. 
De toute façon, l'inciso lo trovo utile a fini conoscitivi e cultural-implementivi.


----------



## Necsus

Sicuramente è possibile che la mia osservazione sia pedante, come dici, ma qualora esista una sia pur remota possibilità che io non mi sia spiegato bene, visto come viene accolta, provo a chiarire.
Non so quale sia la tua età, ma dicendo _cartolina postale_ a me evochi senza esitazione l'immagine dell'oggetto che ho detto (forse anche io sono in via d'estinzione), perché se non ci si volesse riferire a quello, non ci sarebbe alcun bisogno di specificare _postale_, basterebbe dire semplicemente _cartolina_, come viene definita nell'uso comune. Per questo dico che se per un qualunque motivo ritieni che sia necessario specificare con un aggettivo, devi usare _illustrata_, non _postale_. Detto questo, come sempre, ognuno è libero di esprimersi come meglio crede, ma parlando strettamente di traduzione, che è l'oggetto del forum, secondo me non è corretto tradurre _carte postale_ con _cartolina postale,_ perché per quanto ne so sono due cose diverse. Poi ognuno faccia di questa notazione l'uso che preferisce.


----------



## alenaro

Necsus said:


> Sicuramente è possibile che la mia osservazione sia pedante, come dici, ma qualora esista una sia pur remota possibilità che io non mi sia spiegato bene, visto come viene accolta, provo a chiarire.
> Non so quale sia la tua età, ma dicendo _cartolina postale_ a me evochi senza esitazione l'immagine dell'oggetto che ho detto (forse anche io sono in via d'estinzione), perché se non ci si volesse riferire a quello, non ci sarebbe alcun bisogno di specificare _postale_, basterebbe dire semplicemente _cartolina_, come viene definita nell'uso comune. Per questo dico che se per un qualunque motivo ritieni che sia necessario specificare con un aggettivo, devi usare _illustrata_, non _postale_. Detto questo, come sempre, ognuno è libero di esprimersi come meglio crede, ma parlando strettamente di traduzione, che è l'oggetto del forum, secondo me non è corretto tradurre _carte postale_ con _cartolina postale,_ perché per quanto ne so sono due cose diverse. Poi ognuno faccia di questa notazione l'uso che preferisce.



Io sul piano della definizione lemmatizzata ti ho infatti dato ragione e ringraziato per la sottolineatura. Ma onestamente non ho mai sentito dire a nessuno _cartolina illustrata_ riferendosi alle cartoline comunemente inviate durante una vacanza per esempio. Ne ho fatto più un discorso di aderenza all'attualità. Consideriamo anche il fatto, cosa di cui mi accorgo sempre più spesso, che il provenire da due differenti zone d'Italia può portarci a fare un uso differente della nostra stessa lingua.


----------



## Necsus

alenaro said:


> Ma onestamente non ho mai sentito dire a nessuno _cartolina illustrata_ riferendosi alle cartoline comunemente inviate durante una vacanza per esempio.


D'accordo, prendo atto di avere evidentemente delle difficoltà ad esprimermi in modo comprensibile, ma non credo sia interessante per nessuno che continui a cercare di chiarire quello che ho detto. L'importante è che finalmente siamo d'accordo: neanch'io direi mai _cartolina illustrata_ per _cartolina_! Ed è quello che vado sostenendo dal primo post. Ma certo ancora meno direi _cartolina postale_, per cartolina!


----------



## itka

Per quanto riguarda il francese, si puo' dire che ci sono le stesse differenze :
_"une carte postale illustrée"_ è chiamata oggi semplicemente _"carte postale" _dato che quelle non illustrate non esistono più da circa cinquant'anni.
Invece, non sarebbe possibile togliere "postale" perché "une carte" significa troppe cose diverse.
Se sento, in italiano, una _cartolina postale_, non capisco altro che _"una cartolina postale illustrata"_...


----------



## alenaro

Necsus said:


> D'accordo, prendo atto di avere evidentemente delle difficoltà ad esprimermi in modo comprensibile, ma non credo sia interessante per nessuno che continui a cercare di chiarire quello che ho detto. L'importante è che finalmente siamo d'accordo: neanch'io direi mai _cartolina illustrata_ per _cartolina_! Ed è quello che vado sostenendo dal primo post. Ma certo ancora meno direi _cartolina postale_, per cartolina!



Riguardo il fatto che io abbia aggiunto l'aggettivo _postale_, il motivo è lo stesso per cui lo farebbe anche un francese, come ha detto Itka, l'unica differenza è che effettivamente in Francia _carte_ vuol dire molte cose, in Italia _cartolina_ forse era sufficiente, ma _postale_ è un pleonasma che certo non è fuorviante. Tutto qui, mi spiace tu te la sia presa quando questo a mio avviso è stato solo un confronto.


----------



## Necsus

Alenaro, io non ho assolutamente alcun motivo per prendermela, a parte il fatto che evidentemente non riesco a farmi capire. Diciamo semplicemente che non siamo in sintonia: tu ora sostieni che _postale_ è un pleonasm*o*, per me invece, che conosco e ho usato più di una volta l'oggetto in questione, tradurre il francese _carte postale_ con _cartolina postale_ continua a essere sbagliato, si tratta, a mio avviso, di un 'faux ami', perché in italiano per me la _cartolina postale_ è quella delle immagini sotto, senza fotografie o altro sul retro (o sul fronte), e a quanto sembra esiste tutt'oggi, quindi nel tuo caso il termine da usare dovrebbe essere _cartolina_ e nulla più, se invece volessi proprio aggiungere un aggettivo, allora dovrebbe essere 'illustrata'. 
Ma continuare a ribadirlo può in effetti essere una pedanteria, quindi direi che ho esaurito l'argomento, per quanto mi riguarda.

"La cartolina postale, pur essendosi modificata nel modo appena descritto, continua però ad essere sempre utilizzata come semplice cartoncino per corrispondenza; oggi è bianca, di cm. 10,5 x 14,8 , senza fregi o decorazioni."

Quest'altra è stata emessa nel 2007.


----------



## alenaro

Necsus said:


> Alenaro, io non ho assolutamente alcun motivo per prendermela, a parte il fatto che evidentemente non riesco a farmi capire. Diciamo semplicemente che non siamo in sintonia: tu ora sostieni che _postale_ è un pleonasm*o*, per me invece, che conosco e ho usato più di una volta l'oggetto in questione, tradurre il francese _carte postale_ con _cartolina postale_ continua a essere sbagliato, si tratta, a mio avviso, di un 'faux ami', perché in italiano per me la _cartolina postale_ è quella delle immagini sotto, senza fotografie o altro sul retro (o sul fronte), e a quanto sembra esiste tutt'oggi, quindi nel tuo caso il termine da usare dovrebbe essere _cartolina_ e nulla più, se invece volessi proprio aggiungere un aggettivo, allora dovrebbe essere 'illustrata'.
> Ma continuare a ribadirlo può in effetti essere una pedanteria, quindi direi che ho esaurito l'argomento, per quanto mi riguarda.
> 
> "La cartolina postale, pur essendosi modificata nel modo appena descritto, continua però ad essere sempre utilizzata come semplice cartoncino per corrispondenza; oggi è bianca, di cm. 10,5 x 14,8 , senza fregi o decorazioni."
> 
> Quest'altra è stata emessa nel 2007.



La pedanteria sta di certo nell'aver rimesso i link con le foto, riesco perfettamente a leggere e capire ciò che scrivi senza il disegnino. A questo punto non mi sono saputo spiegare io, non ti ho fatto capire di averti perfettamente capito, se hai ritenuto di dover arrivare a tanto. Ti ho spiegato le ragioni della mia traduzione, che non ho mai preteso essere perfetta. Libero di ricominciare a spiegare il tuo pensiero ora. Saluti


----------



## Necsus

alenaro said:


> Libero di ricominciare a spiegare il tuo pensiero ora. Saluti


Ti ringrazio, ma come ho detto, non ne vedo la necessità.


----------



## pomar

Sono completamente d'accordo con Necsus. Quando ho cominciato a studiare il francese (più di quarant'anni fa) la parola "carte postale" era già e sempre solo usata nel senso di cartolina (illustrata). La "cartolina postale" italiana era tutt'altra cosa, come dice Necsus.


----------

